# Here ya go



## Gunz (Jul 14, 2017)

_SEAL TEAM _The TV series. Coming this fall. :wall:

SEAL TEAM - CBS.com


It's got everything including hot babes who do the mission briefs and go on the Herkies with them...a Malinois K9 (_that_ part I like)...and lots of macho can-do "we got this" kind of dialogue. What's not to like?


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2017)

Oh, hell no.



> Failure is not an option for the Navy SEALs—the world’s most elite, special ops forces. In this action-packed new drama, these stealthy and fearless warriors conduct high-risk clandestine missions against impossible odds. And when they return to the home front they face stress of a different nature. *Keeping secrets,* deploying at a moment’s notice, and the knowledge that each assignment could be their last takes a toll on them and their families.



I looked up the crew, specifically the directors/ writers/ producers and...WTF? Executive producers for Justified, ER, Homeland, Shameless, Longmire... This series looks cheesy like Chuck E. but guys with substantial hits under their belts are heavily involved?

The world makes no sense.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2017)

It's got a few positive things going for it.  

It's on CBS, who historically has done a pretty good job of portraying the Military in a positive light.  
- Magnum PI
- JAG
- Tour of Duty
- NCIS (all of them)
- The Unit

Speaking of The Unit.  I hope they don't fuck this up by spending more time on the dopey girlfriend and wives than the do the missions.  

The fucking broads in The Unit drove me absolutely nuts.


----------



## AWP (Jul 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> - The Unit
> 
> Speaking of The Unit.  I hope they don't fuck this up by spending more time on the dopey girlfriend and wives than the do the missions.
> 
> The fucking broads in The Unit drove me absolutely nuts.



It was entertaining for a few episodes. Go in with low expectations and you can enjoy something that silly. After about 6 or 7 episodes though? The wives and girlfriends made me hate my own life much less their lives and the plots/ secondary stories were less believable than the Jetsons. Jane, I stopped that crazy thing and never looked back. You're in good hands with Allstate.


----------



## Frank S. (Jul 14, 2017)

This needs Charlie Sheen.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 14, 2017)

For some strange reason, the whole time I was watching the preview, @Il Duce 's avatar kept popping into my mind...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> This needs Charlie Sheen.



You always bring the perfect touch, amigo!


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 14, 2017)

The mighty SEAL PR machine at work....first _Six _on the History Channel, now this....

NBC has _The Brave, _and CW has _Valor.  _Both military/special ops shows, both utterly filled with clown shoes and fucked upedness based on some clips and description.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 14, 2017)

A


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 14, 2017)

My passing of hate need not be explained.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2017)

The "clue" made me laugh out loud....


----------



## Teufel (Jul 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> As @Teufel so correctly observed, squeeze that Trident!!


The SEALs are the Kardashians of the SOF community.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> The "clue" made me laugh out loud....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19168


OOOW-look E-O Techs, obviously accurate.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 14, 2017)

I mean...it looks about 100000000000% better than Quantico.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2017)

ThunderHorse said:


> I mean...it looks about 100000000000% better than Quantico.



Isn't that the one that you learned at the beginning had a mole in it and the viewer had to try and guess who it was?  Yeah, I have no time for that shit.  Never watched an episode.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Isn't that the one that you learned at the beginning had a mole in it and the viewer had to try and guess who it was?  Yeah, I have no time for that shit.  Never watched an episode.


As soon as I saw the trailer which had a love story in during FBI training I never even attempted.  Too many shows to watch and not enough time.  It premiered when I was still working in the Plans Sections so I was either at Rugby Practice or lifting when it was on.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 14, 2017)

I watched some of _Six_, because most of it was filmed on the coast of NC and I knew where they were.....


----------



## DocIllinois (Jul 14, 2017)

Teufel said:


> The SEALs are the Kardashians of the SOF community.



It was suggested by the Bodyguard Group of Beverly Hills that Kim start using "former military or Navy SEALs who are expertly trained" after the Paris robbery episode.

Kismet!

Now we should stop talking about her before @AWP dusts off the hammer.


----------

